# Can Australians Buy Property in Italy?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I am an Australian citizen living in Australia and I was hoping you could help me. We were looking at buying property in Italy, but I've read somewhere that Australians cannot buy in Italy due to an agreement in 1998.  
I just thought I would check with you if this information is still current - or is property purchase by Australians now allowed?  (I was hoping the law may have changed!!!).

Thanks,
Ingrid


----------



## Lourdes (Sep 13, 2008)

As far as we could ascertain, Australians still cannot simply buy property in Italy because of those reciprocity laws of 1998. Under these laws, an Australian individual can only buy property by taking up residency, which means getting a visa and a "permesso di soggiorno" for residency. The whole process is not a simple matter which can take up months and even a year or more. One way around this obstacle would be to create a company with at least one Italian partner since companies CAN purchase property. This set-up is not particularly difficult to arrange but we are not legal advisers or real estate agents, so please consult with an Italian real estate agent or commercialista that can provide further details.
If you're interested in real estate in Tuscany or Florence, you can contact Pitcher and Flaccomio - Susan Pitcher is Australian and I am sure she'll be happy to provide further information on this area.


----------



## merabasera (Jul 3, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi Every one,
I am Newbie for this forum and i have joined this forum for discussion and debate and i hope i will get full support.


----------



## mplacidi (Jun 28, 2011)

Im Italian but i live in Australia, have a few properties here in Australia if i want to buy in Italy do i deal with a bank in Italy or here in Australia? Thank you ciao


----------



## Elena (Jun 29, 2011)

*Buying Homes in Tuscany*

Ciao!
If you're interested in buying properties here in Italy, then I suggest you contact the very competent real estate agents of the Pitcher and Flaccomio agency, or the Delta Italia Immobiliare, that you can find at this link.

They are able to give you all the necessary information on the matter, also regarding the question about the banks.
Feel free to contact us again for any other question,
Ciao from Tuscany!


----------



## Lourdes (Jun 29, 2011)

Ciao mplacidi,

I think that as an Italian resident you shouldn't have any problems purchasing in Italy... and as far as banks, I think you shouldn't have problems using an Australian bank and making international transfers.

Of course once you have an estate agent and the ideal property you like, the agent can give you all complete information about these details.


----------

